# magnet cleaners



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

looking for input here if magnetic glass cleaners work well. I have never used them.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just started using one that came with a tank I purchased from craigslist. Have to say all I could wish is that it was a little bigger, and I'm not sure why but this one doesn't slide.... very well. Kind of bounces and skipps but clean the inside of the tank very nice.

I love it and would recommend to at least get the cheap (little) one and give it a shot.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm the oppisite, it does some cleaning but not enough to skimp on regular tank maintance, I use mine to wipe the water marks from evaperation


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They work well, but I would just recommend scrubbing your glass when you do your weekly maintenance, assuming it is weekly. Just be careful that nothing get underneath it or you can scratch your glass very easily.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I spent the extra cash and got the mag float ones, they clean the glass crystal clean. I am very impressed with them.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I purchased a nano-mag for my tanks and it works quite well. I dont have a lot of stuff on my tank to begin with except on my sw so this does quite well.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't usually need to use anything else to clean my glass, and they do a good job. Just need to be careful no little bits of grit or sand get stuck between and scratch your glass, as mentioned.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

I got a small mag float as well and it cleaned some green algae sticking in the glass.


----------



## swampcat874 (Dec 12, 2010)

Works well on my 55 gallon Not so well on my 100 gallon , glass to thick.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a magnet float. When I came home from vacation my glass was covered in algae, I used the magnet float and it scrubbed it right off. You have to move it in circles or it will leave tiny stripes lol but it works pretty well.


----------

